# Shredder Lubricant



## The Puzzler (Oct 14, 2010)

I just found a bottle of shredder lubricant from office depot. This is the kind i have.Would this be a safe lube?


----------



## marthaurion (Oct 14, 2010)

best way to find out is to try it yourself...although, I'm not sure how smart it is to put something with the word "shredder" in its name into a rubik's cube...


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats what i thought but it has no ingredients on it. It looks like a cooking oil(yellow).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 14, 2010)

If it wasn't cube safe, why would there be a cube in the bottom corner of the site?


----------



## number1failure (Oct 14, 2010)

Try it. If you succeed, you will be legendary. For like, a day.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 14, 2010)

It worked really nice. At first it was locky and stiff but after one solve it became super fast like a guhoung super loose(in speed) with Lubix. It was a horrible hello kitty cube I bought on for 75 cents and it now cuts 45 degrees. I am going out now to buy 7 bottles.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 14, 2010)

I might give it a try.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 14, 2010)

Only put 1 or 2 drops in.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 14, 2010)

You know what works surprisingly well, at least for me?
PAM.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm bout' to go to the Dollar Store and get liek 30 crappy cubes to test out some lubes. My immediate tests would most likely include:
CRC
Lubix
Maru lube
Shock Oil
Pam
Shredder oil
Petroleum jelly
White Lithium Grease
Jig-a-loo
Lubeless


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 14, 2010)

Yay cant wait to see the results. its office depot shreddng lubricant.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 14, 2010)

number1failure said:


> I'm bout' to go to the Dollar Store and get liek 30 crappy cubes to test out some lubes. My immediate tests would most likely include:
> CRC
> Lubix
> Maru lube
> ...


 
Could you add bacon grease to this list? Was just wondering... Thanks even if you can't


----------



## number1failure (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> Could you add bacon grease to this list? Was just wondering... Thanks even if you can't


White lithium grease has the same properties as bacon grease, and is more easily obtainable in large or even regular quantities, and I'm sure since bacon grease is something given off from a *food product* it would potentially get old, smelly, bad for lubricant, etc.

EDIT: OH NOES. I don't know where the nearest Office Depot is, and the shipping for ordering it online is ~$10, plus the $5 for the lube. I'm not paying $15 dollars for it, I'd rather buy some Maru or Lubix. Or some more CRC, I'm almost out. If I see any shredder oil anywhere though, I'll be sure to get it!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 14, 2010)

What? They list soybean oil as hazardous component. And I'm eating soy beans right now...



The Puzzler said:


> Thats what i thought but it has no ingredients on it.



Have you tried clicking on "Material Safety Data Sheets"?


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 15, 2010)

um, lubes instead of jig-a-loo crc lubix maru penray cyclo. 80.67% contains other materials that is not recommended for lubing cubes


----------



## nickvu2 (Oct 15, 2010)

number1failure said:


> I'm bout' to go to the Dollar Store and get liek 30 crappy cubes to test out some lubes. My immediate tests would most likely include:
> CRC
> Lubix
> Maru lube
> ...


 
You should also try:
Break fluid
Grape jam
Toothpaste
KY Jelly
Tiger balm
Extra virgin olive oil
Contact solution
Krylon exterior varish

...and don't forget to post the video on YouTube =)


----------

